# grindal worms



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

will adult frogs eat them? I've heard they are relatively easy to culture.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Doubt it. They are basically soil living netamodes that many of us already have in our tanks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

When my leucs were smaller (3-4 months), they chowed down on them. Now, they get ignored.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

so, it might be good for a froglet food?

What temperature do they like? I may decide to culture them though to feed small, tropical pipid frogs.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have had what I assume to be grindal worms take over a tropical springtail culture when I first started in the hobby. I kept the culture way too wet and tried feeding crunched up cat food. Within a week, their was an explosion of white worms. The temp ranged from 78-84 in that room.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Grindals are easier to culture than White Worms, because they like it warmer. In the 70s should be good. They are slightly smaller than white worms. They are segmented worms not nematodes (sorry for the correction dendrobait). I used to culture them on African violet soil and feed them fish food. You can feed them cat food but the protein is so high that the culture will fowl fairly quickly. You can keep the soil anywhere from moist to wet. The funny thing is that I used to battle springtail infestation all the time.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

did you ever try feeding them to your leucs?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

No. I haven't looked at those cultures in years.


----------

